
Go 1.8 - claudiug
https://blog.golang.org/go1.8
======
alpb
Duplicate. It's been on the homepage for 3 hours.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13661865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13661865)

~~~
saycheese
Agree:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Go%201.8&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Go%201.8&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

